
How Hushmail's encrypted email service can protect you - davedx
http://www.hushmail.com/about/technology/security/
======
venomsnake
So reading the info ... basically it can't at all.

 _An encrypted email message cannot be decrypted without the passphrase, and
in the normal course of operations, we do not store passphrases. However, we
may be required to store a passphrase for an account identified in a court
order enforceable in British Columbia, Canada._

Really - how hard can be for online services to get it - all encryption and
decription should be done ON the client side with open source client that can
be scrutinized. Unless this is done no assumption of security can be made.

------
nodata
Is this the same Hushmail that had a "backdoor"?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hushmail#Compromises_to_email_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hushmail#Compromises_to_email_privacy)

------
e12e
[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2007/11/hushmail-to-
war/](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2007/11/hushmail-to-war/)

